# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Are you interested in becoming a client of our LowTestosterone.com Clinic?

## system admin

Hey guys! As you may know, we are working on opening up our own HRT clinic and will be servicing people from all over the world. We would love to find out how many people would be interested in using us.

Our clinic will be located in Houston, Tx just minutes away from 2 major airports. We will be offering a special to our clients of either: (These are preliminary figures, but should be close) 

(This would be the clients choice)
A FREE round trip airfare credit 
OR 
Free in office Consultation 

The total price of our services are aimed at being the lowest around, but without sacrificing health or customer service. 




Please feel free to ask questions and keep bumped to get feed back.

----------


## steroid.com 1

Bc -You know I am the first in line my friend; you got 100% support from me!

gd

----------


## HEVEW8

Count me in!

----------


## bass

If I ever lose my doctor you'll be the first I'll contact.

----------


## HealthyMan

My thoughts the same as bass.

----------


## lovbyts

If they took insurance that would be nice but it's not a deal breaker. I can always submit bills to insurance after but it would be nice to find someone who is interested in hormone panels and health and not just a job doing the bare minimum to get by and not understanding or caring how it really works.

----------


## system admin

> If they took insurance that would be nice but it's not a deal breaker. I can always submit bills to insurance after but it would be nice to find someone who is interested in hormone panels and health and not just a job doing the bare minimum to get by and not understanding or caring how it really works.


I can assure you that our clinic will be more focused on health care than profits. I already have successful businesses. Adding this medical service and being involved with improving the quality of life for our clients would be icing on the cake. The medical staff I have in place is 100% committed to the health of our clients and our plan is to provide TOP Tier treatment at a minimum cost to the client.

----------


## lovbyts

> I can assure you that our clinic will be more focused on health care than profits. I already have successful businesses. Adding this medical service and being involved with improving the quality of life for our clients would be icing on the cake. The medical staff I have in place is 100% committed to the health of our clients and our plan is to provide TOP Tier treatment at a minimum cost to the client.


I have not doubt, I was only voicing the obvious.  :Smilie:  I'm looking forward to hearing more in the future. Any ideas of location/state yet?

----------


## bass

[QUOTE=lovbyts;6224423]I have not doubt, I was only voicing the obvious.  :Smilie:  I'm looking forward to hearing more in the future. *Any ideas of location/state yet?*[/QUOTE]

Houston, Tx!

----------


## system admin

The first will be in Houston. I have a plan to expand to 10 clinics in the most popular areas (states/cities), which will be determined by the locations of our clients who enter our first one.

----------


## austinite

Make sure you have double doors on that office entrance. You're gonna have some buff dudes walking in there...

----------


## system admin

Funny you say that because I am having a hard time deciding what type of office I want to build. As a perfectionist who is severely OCD, I want perfection and in my head, I have some really bad ass clinic in mind. However, at the end of the day... what is more important? A bad ass clinic that looks like a place rich people send their wives to get plastic surgery, OR a bad ass clinic that is bad ass because of the care we give our clients? I mean, what do you really need accept for a clean clinic with several exam rooms and a room to keep our records, lab equipment (we will have our own lab equipment which will give us the BW results in 10 minutes), and an office or two? 

Its cool to talk to all of you during the building phase of all of this. I am the first to say that we have a lot to do, but at the same time, its going to be cool to see it when its all under way.

----------


## austinite

> Funny you say that because I am having a hard time deciding what type of office I want to build. As a perfectionist who is severely OCD, I want perfection and in my head, I have some really bad ass clinic in mind. However, at the end of the day... what is more important? A bad ass clinic that looks like a place rich people send their wives to get plastic surgery, OR a bad ass clinic that is bad ass because of the care we give our clients? I mean, what do you really need accept for a clean clinic with several exam rooms and a room to keep our records, lab equipment (we will have our own lab equipment which will give us the BW results in 10 minutes), and an office or two? 
> 
> Its cool to talk to all of you during the building phase of all of this. I am the first to say that we have a lot to do, but at the same time, its going to be cool to see it when its all under way.


Don't know if you've been to Austin lately, but Victory Medical (club longevity) on 360 just did a nice remodel. If you get back in town go in and check it out. Could get some ideas. Maybe I could sneak some pics!

----------


## system admin

may have to check it out

----------


## lovbyts

Sounds like a plan. I say dont go overboard on the looks and keep the cost down but of course it has to be nice/clean/profesional. Location, location, location. 
It's going to be tough for some people to understand it's NOT an aas clinic. lol GOD that would be nice to find someplace to get full blood work done who know what to look for and want to work with the client instead of trial and error since most only check test and that is it. I had to pull teeth to get my endo to check E2 levels and he wont do it again. Only the basics but for now it's better than nothing since he writes me for 6 months at a time.

----------


## APIs

> If I ever lose my doctor you'll be the first I'll contact.


Ditto...

----------


## TraceMYD

Is it possible to be under the care of 2 HRT docs or clinics? 

My biggest concern is always being micro managed by the Doc and Pharmacy
and not having a solid "Plan B" to turn to if for some reason you are unable 
to get a script refill for your Testosterone . 

I can't stand the feeling of living like a "paycheck to paycheck" scenario with my HRT
during this lifelong commitment. 

It took my doc about a week to call in the refill for my script and it seems they always limit the
refills to keep you in their grips.

----------


## MyteeJ

I would definitely consider you guys.

The airfare or comped office visit is smart.

In terms of looks and keeping it "bad ass" I think something that resembles a nice barber shop or salon is a smart look. I have my current doc's office as a reference. It's clean, neat, aesthetically pleasing, wide open, and full of health/wellness literature and magazines.

The forum is awesome and I wish you guys success with getting the clinic up and running.

----------


## HEVEW8

Something that would be nice is a body fat tank for accurate Measurments,..

----------


## TennTarheel

As someone who is seriously looking into HRT (getting BW results this Wednesday), I would love to be a part of your clinic!

----------


## AXx

I'm on board whenever it's up an running. 

I excited to see prices and all. Can you give us/me a hint at a round about prices. Or is that still in the works. 

You can always pm me, lol. That was a joke

----------


## RaginCajun

> The first will be in Houston. I have a plan to expand to 10 clinics in the most popular areas (states/cities), which will be determined by the locations of our clients who enter our first one.


just saw your post in the other thread.

can't wait for this! 

knowing i need to get tested and knowing that the doctors will be behind the science 100% is very reassuring to say the least

can i have the first available appointment? i want to book it now!

----------


## kelkel

> Funny you say that because I am having a hard time deciding what type of office I want to build. As a perfectionist who is severely OCD, I want perfection and in my head, I have some really bad ass clinic in mind. However, at the end of the day... what is more important? A bad ass clinic that looks like a place rich people send their wives to get plastic surgery, OR a bad ass clinic that is bad ass because of the care we give our clients? I mean, what do you really need accept for a clean clinic with several exam rooms and a room to keep our records, lab equipment (we will have our own lab equipment which will give us the BW results in 10 minutes), and an office or two? 
> 
> Its cool to talk to all of you during the building phase of all of this. I am the first to say that we have a lot to do, but at the same time, its going to be cool to see it when its all under way.


In my opinion this forum gives you a tremendous advantage. Being able to garner the opinions of potential clients, know their wants, needs and the struggles they face via first hand reports is a huge asset. Enabling you to be far more effective and efficient which in turn can relate to savings for all clients. Growth potential is enormous as is expansion potential to other related areas such as _nutrition counselling_, physical therapy, etc.

kel

----------


## RaginCajun

> In my opinion this forum gives you a tremendous advantage. Being able to garner the opinions of potential clients, know their wants, needs and the struggles they face via first hand reports is a huge asset. Enabling you to be far more effective and efficient which in turn can relate to savings for all clients. Growth potential is enormous as is expansion potential to other related areas such as _nutrition counselling_, physical therapy, etc.
> 
> kel


very great points kel!

----------


## Vettester

Count me in! 

For those of you that shop strictly on price, keep in mind that you sometimes get what you pay for. If you can get an all inclusive hormonal care package with this new clinic, one which covers all the variables to ensure optimization, wouldn't it be worth a little more $$ than paying another clinic that maybe only covers 70% of the needed labs, reviews, and medications that you might really be needing? When that other doctor says that E2 sensitive scores of 60 are OK, and wants to have you come to his office every 2 weeks to inject 200mg of cypionate , then truly weigh out what it's really costing you to maintain your health. I for one will always pay a little more for the quality, service and extra value aspect.

----------


## austinite

This is how I picture your new offices...

----------


## RaginCajun

> This is how I picture your new offices...


i was thinking that and having a male and female waiting room!

that is one nice collection

----------


## system admin

Thats what my garage looks like  :Wink:  hahaha!! Maybe we should just put a sign above it and call that the clinic?! J/K!

1. Our clinic will understand the issues that steroid users have and our medical staff if VERY well versed in this subject.

2. Our prices; (nothing is in stone at this point) Should average under $2400 a year for ALL meds, All Blood work (2 full panel annually), All Consultations (first face to face and any phone and internet), 24 hr concierge access to our medical staff (working out details). We do NOT want to price ourselves out of business and do NOT want to lack on customer care, but we DO have every intention of providing the best care at the best prices available.

3. We plan on expanding treatment to women's care AFTER we get established with the men. Basically we feel that once we have a strong client base for men, the women will follow.

4. Our clinic should be able to take care of MANY issues our clients have and are not limited to just HRT or TRT.
(Kel, we plan on offering a diet/nutrition program to all of our clients and are already talking to others in the area that specialize in physical therapy as well as specific sports conditioning)

5. Keep in mind that we are in the starting phase of this business and you all are involved in shaping it. We are 6 months away from opening, but we will continue to ask for your feed back and really look for your help when we ask. Having the forum here to bounce ideas off of is fantastic and it should produce a great finished product.

----------


## Times Roman

> If I ever lose my doctor you'll be the first I'll contact.


SAME.

my insurance is Kaiser, and i cannot go outside my plan

----------


## TheSpoonyBard

I would KILL fora lace like yours anywhere near me. A place that I could go that understands and cares for men, and doesn't discount their concerns and questions like I'm some sort of moron. Treat me like a human being and dont be afraid to work with me, at least hear out my suggestions, and provide the proper testing needed to accrue crucial treatment data. Ah...If only. Seriously though, I feel like I'm being harmed by my Doc right now and having someplace to go like what you guys are setting up would be a godsend for a lot of guys in my same boat, instead of trying all different specialists. Please, please, please take my insurance and fly me to Texas for treatment. My testicles are screaming for help! Lol

----------


## steroid.com 1

Come on guys get in here and vote!

There are over 360 views so far and only 23 votes.

We really want to know your thoughts as it's very important to determining business strategy.

So how about it???

----------


## system admin

You have to remember that only 1/25th of the people who view this forum daily are members. Most are not members, but over the years I have been able to figure out how popular something would be by getting the feedback from the members that are able to vote. Its all good GD!! Keep it bumped and lets keep getting the feedback from our members.

Bc

----------


## warmouth

I would consider this for sure! Especially if the doctors were understanding of AAS use and would be more about caring for patients other than judging or telling them "that stuff will kill you". What is done is done, but having a doctor who will take the time to understand and care would make it well worth it.

----------


## SEOINAGE

I really can't answer the poll. I am curious will it be aimed at truly trying to do what is best for the patient? Like will doctors be wanting to try alternative treatments before putting a patient on trt for life? Or at least educating them on the possibility? My first doctor pretty much gave me no indication that it can work in some cases. IF it's just a dispensing mechanism than I would likely stick to my current doc as it is cheap, and I can get support in some other areas as well, and he has used alternative methods to improve my thyroid function and avoid thyroid medication. Would they be concerned about keeping us healthy and monitor things like RBC and hematocrit? Curious as to the scope of your services, as if I didn't find my current doc I would have been traveling really far for a doctor, I'm actually really lucky there is a doc like him that I can take a day trip to visit, although everything isn't perfect. This is my main concern, but I honestly think this service you are doing your due diligence for is something that fits a growing need, at least until people and doctors are more educated and it becomes more mainstream, and then by then maybe you will be established enough that what you are doing is the business model for the future.

----------


## Texanman

In my opinion to get the quality care you're talking about along with the convenience of self administrating your own medication with limited office visits for under $2400 dollars is a dream come true.

----------


## Torqued

That sounds very interesting. And the price point is not cost prohibitive, IMHO. I live in Houston and would definitely give you guys a look... Do you guys have a general area you're looking to set up?

----------


## system admin

We are looking to be in or near North Houston.

----------


## Doug350SD

I would be most interested as having a total support system of doctors that understand the entire scope of treatment would bring comfort on many levels.

----------


## system admin

> I would be most interested as having a total support system of doctors that understand the entire scope of treatment would bring comfort on many levels.


This is 100% in the plan.

----------


## BULLY! BULLY!

That's sounds great!

----------


## JD250

I can appreciate "quality of care" but you know me, I'm not gonna rub my nose in your ass just because your name is "System Admin". Here are my concerns, first, your cost is 300% what I pay now, yes I get SOME stuff from india when I can but I don't believe your "Quality of care" marketing scheme justifies those costs. Second, if you care about mens health as much as you say then look into the insurance issue.....many men I know are suffering because they don't make the kind of money that I do and can't afford it plain and simple, I feel fortunate in that respect but I'm still a tight ass!!  :Smilie:  If you can get my insurance to pay then I couldn't care less if you charged 4 million a year for the package. Thirdly and don't take this wrong as I'm a businessman also but I find it hard to trust a man who knowingly deceives young people with products like I see on the banner of this site in order to make a profit.......you asked for honest opinions, now you have mine, I wish you the best and if you can compete in my opinion, I would give you a try.

----------


## system admin

Opinions are like assholes  :Wink:  Your math does not make sense with *LEGAL Medical care*. 

You say you pay $800 (300% less than what we want to charge) for service?

Full panel blood test = $300 x 2 times a year =$600

Doctor Consultation = What value do you put on this? = Should we do this for free?

1 year of Drugs prescribed by a doctor and FDA approved meds = 3 bottles Testosterone , 6-10 bottles HCG , 48 tabs Arimidex , 4 bottle b-12, DHEA = $$Whats that worth from the pharmacy? Should we give you the medication just because?

Cost of Complete Medical Care with a certified physician? = Whats that worth?

Communication with medial staff during your treatment? = Value?

What do these things worth:

Medical insurance
Clinic Overhead (building, phones, supplies)
Staff
Marketing


Sounds like you just want to be "that guy" at the party. I do not mind constructive criticism, and no one here has to "rub their nose in my ass", but what exactly was the point of your post? The cost of these meds and this service take time and money. The care given by trained medical staff is worth something. Obtaining medications legally and safely has a clear advantage. I sell product that deceives young people? We have a 100% return policy. We don't make people buy our products and although its hard to understand, our company continues to GROW because our RETURN customer base continues to GROW. Although you don't like our products, it seems that hundreds of thousands of people do. Not everyone on our website are fully committed to using AAS and our product line is exactly the thing many people desire. Millions of people on this site do NOT share your views, but I appreciate you having the ones you do.

Again, what constructive criticism have you offered here? To me, it seems like your just being a dick, but thats just me. Its an open forum and your opinion of me and our ideas are welcome. Perhaps you should take the time to post your thoughts in a more appropriate forum or post?

My research has shown me that not only is our plan a solid one, its also priced better than any that I have found (for the care and treatment we intend on offering)

Bc

----------


## warmouth

> Opinions are like assholes  Your math does not make sense with *LEGAL Medical care*. 
> 
> You say you pay $800 (300% less than what we want to charge) for service?
> 
> Full panel blood test = $300 x 2 times a year =$600
> 
> Doctor Consultation = What value do you put on this? = Should we do this for free?
> 
> 1 year of Drugs prescribed by a doctor and FDA approved meds = 3 bottles Testosterone , 6-10 bottles HCG , 48 tabs Arimidex , 4 bottle b-12, DHEA = $$Whats that worth from the pharmacy? Should we give you the medication just because?
> ...


I agree here, andI have nothing against the poster. Seems like he was seeing how far he could go to get a response. I think this is a brilliant idea, for your sake and ours. As long as the doctors are aware that many of the clients use or have used AAS and are not going to judge or dismiss us. That is the most important thing. Many Drs will turn it into your insurance, stop treating you, give you the death and steriods spill, and are not educated on the subject.

----------


## JD250

Good points and well taken....and yes I am a dick at times, thanks for noticing. The constructive part of my criticism may have been hidden too deep in my opinions so I'll stick to the important stuff....LEGAL care doesn't mean squat to someone who can barely meet a deductible, having at least a portion of this covered is important and 99.9% of TRTers don't know anything about getting reimbursed from insurance.......we need help, period. Constructive enough?? I have no doubt in my mind that you will supply the best care possible, I believe you run the best site of this kind and will follow suit with your clinic. My apologies for the comments about your products, no doubt they are big hit with names like that, I don't share your enthusiasm about them, I'll keep that to myself but I think you can see where there may be a trust issue.

The comment about brown nosing is because so many fall in line with WHATEVER you say without reason or critical thinking....sorry, I'm a skeptic or as you say "that guy"........but if you come through I will be your biggest advocate!!

Thanks for letting me share my asshole.....I mean opinion  :Smilie:

----------


## steroid.com 1

> I can appreciate "quality of care" but you know me, I'm not gonna rub my nose in your ass just because your name is "System Admin". Here are my concerns, first, your cost is 300% what I pay now, yes I get SOME stuff from india when I can but I don't believe your "Quality of care" marketing scheme justifies those costs. 
> *So admittedly you buy controlled substances illegally from overseas in clear violation of federal laws because of economic reasons or because your healthcare provider won't provide. The costs for overseas formulations will never compete with what we have here in the States for so many reasons. You have no idea what you are buying, you have no idea what you are putting into your body, the conditions it was formulated and manufactured in and most importantly not being purchased under a Physicians care from what you stated. I think there is something to be said for obtaining controlled substances legally from federally controlled pharmaceutical manufactures.* 
> 
> Second, if you care about mens health as much as you say then look into the insurance issue.....many men I know are suffering because they don't make the kind of money that I do and can't afford it plain and simple, I feel fortunate in that respect but I'm still a tight ass!!  If you can get my insurance to pay then I couldn't care less if you charged 4 million a year for the package. 
> *Most insurance companies won't pay for the type of complete hormone replacement therapy that is required in many men. Things like aromatase inhibitors and HCG are off label or not on the formulary so no matter what the Doc writes it won't be covered. Now, there are certain circumstances where a Doc can write a letter to the insurance company to get special permission but imagine having to do that 1000 to 2000 times a month...makes no sense. Let's face it JD, an insurance company may cover transdermals where a man is clinically below the reference range but many of us are not that low but still have serious symptoms...and insurance won't cover it whether or not the Doc wants to or not. I hear ya man, but it's a tough argument to say the least.* 
> 
> Thirdly and don't take this wrong as I'm a businessman also but I find it hard to trust a man who knowingly deceives young people with products like I see on the banner of this site in order to make a profit.......you asked for honest opinions, now you have mine, I wish you the best and if you can compete in my opinion, I would give you a try.
> *I don't even understand this comment at all and it looks like a personal attack; it has nothing to do with the start up of a new clinic and looks more like a sucker punch just to make a point and hurts your credibility man...just my opinion anyways.*


Above in bold.

----------


## JD250

No disrespect meant, I seem to have the need for a Dale Carnagie course, sometimes I just say or type what I'm thinking. ANY help with insurance would be HUGE........as I stated in my PM to you, there are so many guys out here that are living miserably because they can't afford more than a deductible, Again sorry for my initial and undeserved rant, I will be waiting and watching, I would also like to hear more about what you plan on doing with insurance education, this could be a huge selling point for you amongst people who are watching from the sidelines.

----------


## system admin

Gdevine seems to know a LOT more about these issues than I do and from the sound of it, taking insurance is going to be something we are going to have to really focus on. As we learn more from the legal counsel, I will fill everyone in. Does not sound like its going to be that easy... we shall see.

----------


## JD250

I hear you GD but I don't concern myself with how many times someone has to write a letter, I'm making a valid point and there are thousands sick men who don't care how it all works either, they just want help.

My AI, tadalafil and other things are exactly what you buy from the same company....fake? So far so good.

Other points, well taken.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> I hear you GD but *I don't concern myself with how many times someone has to write a letter*, I'm making a valid point and there are thousands sick men who don't care how it all works either, they just want help.
> 
> My AI, tadalafil and other things are exactly what you buy from the same company....fake? So far so good.
> 
> Other points, well taken.


I get this from a personal standpoint JD but you need to look at it from a business owners perspective; writing a few thousand letters to healthcare plans each and every month not only would send a giant red flag to the Feds but it's just not practical or efficient. 

It's precisely why some of the top TRT Doc's don't/won't accept insurance as it would be a 110% pain in the ass each and every time they'd write the scripts that needed to be written and their business model would suffer the most equating to men not getting the care they need. 

Just not practical right now...but it will change over time I believe.

----------


## JD250

> Just not practical right now...but it will change over time I believe.


Then that's where my hope falls bro. Appreciate your input and again sorry for my ranting.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Then that's where my hope falls bro. Appreciate your input and again sorry for my ranting.


Di nada mi amigo :Smilie:

----------


## bass

> I can appreciate "quality of care" but you know me, I'm not gonna rub my nose in your ass just because your name is "System Admin". Here are my concerns, first, your cost is 300% what I pay now, yes I get SOME stuff from india when I can but I don't believe your "Quality of care" marketing scheme justifies those costs. Second, if you care about mens health as much as you say then look into the insurance issue.....many men I know are suffering because they don't make the kind of money that I do and can't afford it plain and simple, I feel fortunate in that respect but I'm still a tight ass!!  If you can get my insurance to pay then I couldn't care less if you charged 4 million a year for the package. Thirdly and don't take this wrong as I'm a businessman also but I find it hard to trust a man who knowingly deceives young people with products like I see on the banner of this site in order to make a profit.......you asked for honest opinions, now you have mine, I wish you the best and if you can compete in my opinion, I would give you a try.


no disrespect JD, but i totally disagree with your post. i have gone through clinics and doctors who screwed me up and paid way more than $2400 per year until i found a good doctor near me, now i pay half of that per year, but not everyone will have the luck i had by finding a good doc who really cares about the wellness of her patients. if i ever lose my doc i'll be the first inline to consult with this clinic. as for the banners in this site, are you serious?! you being a business man should never have made that comment.

respect.
Bass

----------


## J DIESEL3

I am for sure interested in using your hrt services.

I look forward to hearing more about this in the near future!

----------


## system admin

We will continue to bounce ideas off of you all and keep you posted when new developments occur. 

Please continue to vote if you care to give input. Thanks guys!

Bc

----------


## APIs

> 2. Our prices; (nothing is in stone at this point) *Should average under $2400 a year for ALL meds, All Blood work (2 full panel annually), All Consultations (first face to face and any phone and internet), 24 hr concierge access to our medical staff (working out details).* We do NOT want to price ourselves out of business and do NOT want to lack on customer care, but we DO have every intention of providing the best care at the best prices available.


This pricing is in line with what I currently pay for my TRT & 24 hour access to my Doctor (aka concierge medicine). This care covers all aspects of men's health too (i.e. common cold etc.). Since I've made this Doc my PCP, Oxford covers all the meds except HCG . I imagine your clients will need to do the same in order to run the meds through their insurance. I'm very happy with it, the only downside is he's out of state and it's difficult to run in for an office visit. Overall though, I find it works very well. As long as your practice covers all aspects of Men's Health (besides TRT) it sounds like you have a good platform so far...

----------


## JD250

Maybe you covered this somewhere and I missed it.........Are you using a compounding pharmacy that you will be affilliated with or just scripts for our local pharms to fill for us? The reason I ask about the compounding pharmacy if you are going to fill scripts for us is because it would be nice if we could get scripts that could be combined in a cream, ie DHEA/preg/etc....GD and a few others have this luxury with their docs now and quite honestly it's a very attractive idea for those who delve deeper than just Test/AI/HCG

----------


## bullshark99

I beleive your pricing to be not only fair but very competitive. Im kicking more than that now using an out of state clinic, I have to use this site and the knowledge of other members because the clinic doesnt give a rats ass about me, they just want to sell product. Im not the lone ranger here either, how many others are being mislead??? Im in this journey because of money and greed, and my stupidity. If you come thru with your clinic for ballpark what you are suggesting, Im second in line behind GD.

----------


## bass

> This pricing is in line with what I currently pay for my TRT & 24 hour access to my Doctor (aka concierge medicine). This care covers all aspects of men's health too (i.e. common cold etc.). Since I've made this Doc my PCP, Oxford covers all the meds except HCG. I imagine your clients will need to do the same in order to run the meds through their insurance. I'm very happy with it, the only downside is he's out of state and it's difficult to run in for an office visit. Overall though, I find it works very well. As long as your practice covers all aspects of Men's Health (besides TRT) it sounds like you have a good platform so far...


good suggestion API! also offering pain management would be great!

----------


## bullshark99

Pain management????? Your on to something there Bass!

----------


## system admin

Very good posts guys! 

We will be using a compounding pharmacy and can cater to just about EVERYTHING you will need for your "wellness". Please understand, these services are NOT going to be cookie cutter. They will be tailored to EACH of our clients. I am not a doctor, so I need to be careful as to what I say, but our vision is to TAKE CARE OF OUR CLIENTS to the best of our ability. We will understand the problems that AAS use has caused in our clients. We will be "listening" to your issues and we will be dedicated to working with you to bring you back to optimal levels for all hormone issues.

As for pain management, that is a subject we are not working on at the moment. I have several friends who not only own these pain management clinics, but also the pharmacy and I can tell you first hand that they have had NOTHING but problems because 90% of their client base are doctor "shoppers" and are under a lot of pressure from the governing forces. Many other people I know have either closed the doors of these clinics OR they have converted their clinics to more of a family practice that deals with many typical issues as well as some HRT. 

When I think of a doctor, I think of someone who will be listening to my concerns and who will have the expertise to remedy them. That is what I am working to create. We want to "specialize" in HRT and want to make sure that we can cover ALL aspects of those issues. Broadening that goal will just distract us from our target idea.

----------


## TennTarheel

Yeah, prescribing hormones and roxys would make you a huge target for the DEA. Just saying. They would have you jumping through so many hoops, it wouldn't even be worth it. Plus, that would add a toootally errr..different clientele than what you are looking for.

----------


## LevMyshkin

> Very good posts guys!
> 
> When I think of a doctor, I think of someone who will be listening to my concerns and who will have the expertise to remedy them. That is what I am working to create. We want to "specialize" in HRT and want to make sure that we can cover ALL aspects of those issues. Broadening that goal will just distract us from our target idea.


I'm in the DFW area, however, the clinician at my TRT clinic just left and they're bringing in a new guy. Unfortunately, I have to go in once/week for my shot - they won't allow self administration. However, I'd be more than happy to take a trip to Houston every so often provided I could self administer and yall took my insurance. 

I think the TRT clinic business is going to keep booming. It's a solid business model and provides care that guys like us on this board really need. Best of luck to you!

----------


## rd27

I think your poll answers kind of limit (and skew your results).

Take price/insurance for example, I don't think many folks would expect the "best price", just a reasonable price. And some would be ok with you not taking insurance if the price was reasonable. I'll add, people searching for the best price is not really the core customer base you want - though some pro gratis work might be good (for the community and your rep).

I think maybe you want to instead poll on what dimensions folks care about the most - price, convenience, travel, expertise, ability to work with existing doctor, cute nurses  :Smilie: , etc.

Just something to think about.,,

d

----------


## rd27

Oh, and I would add that its important to take visible steps to ensure the forum is perceived as an open forum rather than promotion vehicle. Just something to think about, its common gotcha for groups/forums that naturally become associated with products/services for their communities.

d

----------


## Torqued

> We are looking to be in or near North Houston.


Inside or outside the loop?

----------


## bass

> Very good posts guys! 
> 
> We will be using a compounding pharmacy and can cater to just about EVERYTHING you will need for your "wellness". Please understand, these services are NOT going to be cookie cutter. They will be tailored to EACH of our clients. I am not a doctor, so I need to be careful as to what I say, but our vision is to TAKE CARE OF OUR CLIENTS to the best of our ability. We will understand the problems that AAS use has caused in our clients. We will be "listening" to your issues and we will be dedicated to working with you to bring you back to optimal levels for all hormone issues.
> 
> As for pain management, that is a subject we are not working on at the moment. I have several friends who not only own these pain management clinics, but also the pharmacy and I can tell you first hand that they have had NOTHING but problems because 90% of their client base are doctor "shoppers" and are under a lot of pressure from the governing forces. Many other people I know have either closed the doors of these clinics OR they have converted their clinics to more of a family practice that deals with many typical issues as well as some HRT. 
> 
> When I think of a doctor, I think of someone who will be listening to my concerns and who will have the expertise to remedy them. That is what I am working to create. We want to "specialize" in HRT and want to make sure that we can cover ALL aspects of those issues. Broadening that goal will just distract us from our target idea.


okay then I'll just stick with my MSM. LOL!

----------


## system admin

Lev, Our clients would be able to self administer and until we learn more, I think you only have to have a face to face with us 1 time. All other consultations can be via phone or internet and your lab work can be sent to us from your area (which we would set up for you)

Torqued, the location has not yet been found, but most likely outside the loop.

----------


## LevMyshkin

> Lev, Our clients would be able to self administer and until we learn more, I think you only have to have a face to face with us 1 time. All other consultations can be via phone or internet and your lab work can be sent to us from your area (which we would set up for you)


Man, that would be perfect for guys like me. And to have that convenience, I wouldn't mind the drive down I-45 at all.  :LOL:

----------


## system admin

> Man, that would be perfect for guys like me. And to have that convenience, I wouldn't mind the drive down I-45 at all.


Take 59!!!!!!! I would only drive down 45 if the treatment was FREE! haha!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Man, that would be perfect for guys like me. And to have that convenience, I wouldn't mind the drive down I-45 at all.





> Take 59!!!!!!! I would only drive down 45 if the treatment was FREE! haha!!


hahahaha!!!!

----------


## Brohim

I live in Spring so driving down 45 is a regular thing for me, unfortunately

----------


## TheSpoonyBard

It's funny because in a post of mine regarding prolactin, some of the guys and myself were discussing clinics that accepted insurance. For someone like myself who is bound by insurance because out of pocket funds are limited to nil, a clinic such as yours would be invaluable. Please please take insurance, so I can get on a protocol that is effective and safe! Bump for votes people!

----------


## Renholder

If you could offer consultation over the internet or per telephone, I would be very interested!

Any plans about that?

----------


## system admin

Consultations can be done over the phone and internet, BUT you have to see us face to face before you can be treated with medication. After that it SEEMS we can consult via phone and skype. Testosterone is a controlled substance and the Fl. clinics who are handing out testosterone, deca , anadrol , winstrol , etc and giving MUCH more than a reasonable dosage is killing it for everyone. 

It takes 1 day to get here and back and you are under our care for as long as you want to be. Not only that, but we have worked out a way to absorb the cost of the airfare to get you here and back. Its worth 1 day of your year  :Smilie:

----------


## LevMyshkin

> Consultations can be done over the phone and internet, BUT you have to see us face to face before you can be treated with medication. After that it SEEMS we can consult via phone and skype. Testosterone is a controlled substance and the Fl. clinics who are handing out testosterone, deca , anadrol , winstrol , etc and giving MUCH more than a reasonable dosage is killing it for everyone. 
> 
> It takes 1 day to get here and back and you are under our care for as long as you want to be. Not only that, but we have worked out a way to absorb the cost of the airfare to get you here and back. Its worth 1 day of your year


Do you plan to or have you considered including HGH in addition to the test therapy?

----------


## Renholder

> Consultations can be done over the phone and internet, BUT you have to see us face to face before you can be treated with medication. After that it SEEMS we can consult via phone and skype. Testosterone is a controlled substance and the Fl. clinics who are handing out testosterone, deca , anadrol , winstrol , etc and giving MUCH more than a reasonable dosage is killing it for everyone. 
> 
> It takes 1 day to get here and back and you are under our care for as long as you want to be. Not only that, but we have worked out a way to absorb the cost of the airfare to get you here and back. Its worth 1 day of your year


Well, it certainly depends on the price, since I don`t have insurance, but I am interested. Would you be adressing the thyroid, adrenals, etc, as well?

Thanks,

Renholder

----------


## rollingthunder

i think there is tremendous demand for this type of thing. if it is done correctly, i think it can help a tremendous number of men (women too?) and be a very profitable business as well. (Profit is good!) i personally am able to get what i want/need for my TRT treatment right now. HOWEVER, it has taken me 4 years, ton of reading/research (much learning here at the forum! thanks!) and a couple doctors. i started from scratch, knowing NOTHING!

if i found myself in need of a new physician for some reason, i would seriously consider making a trip to houston for treatment.

if there was an option like what you are talking about here that was available 4 years ago, it would have saved me alot of time. i think that savings is easily worth the money being talked about here, especially for the initial set up. my guess is that ongoing treatment would be somewhat less expensive.

as far as the insurance issue, none of my treatments are covered by insurance. i'm fortunate to be in a financial position that allows me to get his treatment without the cost being an issue. however, i also place a priority on my health and am willing to spend money on it. how many guys who complain "i can't afford it if it's not covered by insurance" really COULD afford it but actually mean "it is not a priority for me."?

----------


## rollingthunder

oh, another thought...how would this clinic be different than john crisler's clinic in michigan?

----------


## system admin

> oh, another thought...how would this clinic be different than john crisler's clinic in michigan?


It would be a LOT cheaper and a LOT more professional. NO hidden fees and the customer support will be 1000 times better. We have a huge community that we will have to impress. That will lead to a better run clinic KNOWING that we will have a large community that will be watching us.

We WILL be dealing with HGH as well as ALL thyroid, adrenals, etc... Complete care for Men. We will focus on women down the road.

----------


## HRTstudent

I would be interested, but like many people I have insurance and could not justify nor afford to go thousands out of pocket for additional medical services.

----------


## j2048b

interested pending total $, available compounds, and if we can get bloods done with our own insurance from locally and then sent in, then yes, but mainly cost, and i know u get what u pay for but if they are a very reputable company than u will always get the best no matter the cost, 

and also how long the supply will last and how quick it will get refilled and delivered....

also is it cyp, enthanenate (sp) cyp is usally cheaper but it shouldnt be,

----------


## HRTstudent

Brings up an interesting point...

whether or not you must use an in-house/specific pharmacy would turn away a lot of people.

----------


## slopike

I'd certainly consider it, but I am in the education process and finding a local would be the best of both worlds. But given this forum, I think it would be a strong consideration.

----------


## slopike

When do you plan to open your practice? perhaps it will be at the same time my education process reaches a sufficient level to decide? Do you recommend though getting lab work first? I know my current primary care is one of those that says...it's the natural part of aging...face it, you are getting older" I don't have the time to try this dr and that dr to finally find a doctor. If I can go to a clinic and get what I want, administered by someone with indpeth knowledge. I am in....(already voted). You said you are not a dr. Will their be a dr on staff? Thanks...

----------


## dan991

I'm in providing its priced reasonably. I do have a couple concerns:

1. I'd want to get my own test from CVS, Walgreens, etc....
2. No problem flying to TX once or twice a year but more than that can be a pain.
3. I travel A LOT for work.... need to have the paperwork with me because TSA can sometimes be off the hook.
4. Be reasonable.... like the upfront costs ESPECIALLY for those of us that already have a TRT program in place. Crissler's biggest downfall is that he charges a ridiculous amount for initial consultation. Don't like feeling like I'm getting screwed. I don't mind paying normal doc office charges but $500.00 to talk to a doc via the internet is well... a total scam.
5. Consider skipping the first trip to Houston if longer term TRT patients have the medical records, give preliminary bloods, etc. I would wait to till I absolutely needed to get a new doc before I board a trip to Houston... but I'd gladly provide the last years worth of medical records from my current doc and pay for the review of them, etc.

----------


## dan991

Oh yea... also try and be supportive of other small issues outside of just TRT. For example, when I had an ear infection I went to my TRT doc. Not only does he help with TRT issues but he also handles most minor health issues. Granted if I break my leg he's gonna send me elsewhere to get XRay's and a cast or whatever, but when I get an ear infection I go in and he checks that out and I leave with a script for antibiotics. More like a "Men's Health" clinic than just a TRT clinic. I love my doc's office and the only issue I have is that you must go in weekly for injections. Its only a few miles from my house so it hasn't been that problematic however with my work schedule having a script I can fill at CVS anywhere in the country would be a lot easier for me. Right now when I know I have work travel and can't make my weekly appointment I get a preloaded injection for the road and take it myself as normally scheduled. I like seeing a doc weekly and getting a full work up on shot day (BP, problems review, etc) but at the same time it can be a total PIA.

Taking insurance is great. I have insurance and my doc takes insurance, but I still pay cash ($300 a month) because I'd rather my employer not know my business.

----------


## system admin

I honestly believe that the people who care about what brand of drug they are getting vs. their health being treated will be minimal. There is a business plan in place here and if we dont make money on the consultations, blood work, or the meds, what reason would it be to go into business? We would be better off offering it like planned parent hood, however we dont have govt funds  :Wink:  lol

Like most business, you can not please everyone, but you can build it to make the most effective to the masses. We are going to do our best to make it affordable, easy, and as convenient as we can.

----------


## system admin

> Oh yea... also try and be supportive of other small issues outside of just TRT. For example, when I had an ear infection I went to my TRT doc. Not only does he help with TRT issues but he also handles most minor health issues. Granted if I break my leg he's gonna send me elsewhere to get XRay's and a cast or whatever, but when I get an ear infection I go in and he checks that out and I leave with a script for antibiotics. More like a "Men's Health" clinic than just a TRT clinic. I love my doc's office and the only issue I have is that you must go in weekly for injections. Its only a few miles from my house so it hasn't been that problematic however with my work schedule having a script I can fill at CVS anywhere in the country would be a lot easier for me. Right now when I know I have work travel and can't make my weekly appointment I get a preloaded injection for the road and take it myself as normally scheduled. I like seeing a doc weekly and getting a full work up on shot day (BP, problems review, etc) but at the same time it can be a total PIA.
> 
> Taking insurance is great. I have insurance and my doc takes insurance, but I still pay cash ($300 a month) because I'd rather my employer not know my business.


Thats exactly right about your insurance. Once mine found out, my premiums went up big time. Our target is $200 a month for ALL blood, meds, consults. No hidden fees or charges.

----------


## 10nispro

I would be interested as long as everything is spelled out and up front. If its run like this forum then I have not doubt it will be a well oiled, smooth running business that will please the needs of its clients as well as be profitable to the owners and investors(shoot me an email if you need more). I agree with asking the input of the trusted members on here as well. It proves to me y'all are trying to put clients first and help them with a sensitive issue that alot of doctor's dont know about or consider a money maker without giving a crap about the wellbeing of its clients. 

As for me, I do have insurance but have never used it for hrt, fearing they will raise premiums. But If it will help in cost and I will have confidence in my care then I will definitely look at both using the insurance and/or just using cash. Maybe give a slight discount for CASH only paying clients. I also like the idea of being able to have small aches, pains, or infections diagnosed and possibly treated. 

Like i said earlier, if things are spelled out and most questions can be or will be answered in a professional and honest manner, I will do business with your possibly new company.

----------


## dan991

So what's wrong with still charging $200 a month but I can get the stuff from a local place? I don't get why it has to come from the docs and not the usual place you go for everything else?

----------


## dan991

If I have an ear ache, and the doc checks it out and says yep you have an ear infection... 99% of the time I'm handed a piece of paper to take to the store. Why is TRT any different?

----------


## MuscleInk

> If I have an ear ache, and the doc checks it out and says yep you have an ear infection... 99% of the time I'm handed a piece of paper to take to the store. Why is TRT any different?


Not sure I follow the question, but from a medical point of view, treating low T is not the same as treating an ear infection with antibiotics. Treating low T (or TRT) requires medical supervision and regular follow-up visits to (1) assess efficacy and (2) monitor patient safety. Administration of an endogenous hormone like testosterone , in any form (pellets, topicals, injections) will have a number of effects even at low doses which require medical supervision. Moreover, unlike treating an infection which is short term, TRT is often long term/permanent so a patient should be seen regularly by a licensed professional to assess outcomes and provide secondary treatment to offset any side effects. Routine assessments frequently include regular blood work, demographics, history, and occasionally a physical exam. So TRT is a little more involved than writing a prescription and sending a patient on his way.

I hope that addresses your question. My apologies however if I have missed your point and gone off on a tangent. 

MI

----------


## dan991

> Not sure I follow the question, but from a medical point of view, treating low T is not the same as treating an ear infection with antibiotics. Treating low T (or TRT) requires medical supervision and regular follow-up visits to (1) assess efficacy and (2) monitor patient safety. Administration of an endogenous hormone like testosterone , in any form (pellets, topicals, injections) will have a number of effects even at low doses which require medical supervision. Moreover, unlike treating an infection which is short term, TRT is often long term/permanent so a patient should be seen regularly by a licensed professional to assess outcomes and provide secondary treatment to offset any side effects. Routine assessments frequently include regular blood work, demographics, history, and occasionally a physical exam. So TRT is a little more involved than writing a prescription and sending a patient on his way.
> 
> I hope that addresses your question. My apologies however if I have missed your point and gone off on a tangent. 
> 
> MI


I think you missed what I was asking..... agreed on everything you said in the post though. My point was why is it a requirement at some TRT places to get the stuff from them. For example; when I need antibiotics for a medical issue... the doc sends me home with a piece of paper to get it filled. Yet, some TRT places require you to buy only from them. I'm questioning the motives behind being forced to buy from them.

----------


## HRTstudent

$200 dollars a month is steep. I'll be very upfront about this and say this clinic will be out of contention for me providing something doesn't go seriously awry with my current situation.

That's over 2,000 dollars a year for a drug that costs me $10 with insurance or around 70-80 out of pocket and lasts most people 2-3 months. This is just sounding very expensive when you can access other experts in the field for similar or less...

----------


## j2048b

> $200 dollars a month is steep. I'll be very upfront about this and say this clinic will be out of contention for me providing something doesn't go seriously awry with my current situation.
> 
> That's over 2,000 dollars a year for a drug that costs me $10 with insurance or around 70-80 out of pocket and lasts most people 2-3 months. This is just sounding very expensive when you can access other experts in the field for similar or less...


depending on what is included within that 200, but better than going to an UGL for the cheaper stuff, cause u can get shit cheap, if ur willing to gamble that they know how to cook???

NOPE ACTUALLY THE OPPOSITE!! most doctors WILL not help anyone if their test numbers are not like dealthy below the norm, where as mine sit at 348-377, 348 is considered low by labcorp i believe, and now they r at 377, and my doc specifically said ur fine.. i wont prescribe it, ul have to stay with ur current clinic, now my wife and i both have seperate insurances so we pay double each month to cover our asses, and then to have a doc not approve it, oh ok so its fine that im a full grown ass man who just happens to start crying while working on vehicles in the "man garage" for no damn reason, or my moods swing from happy to ill kill u thru out the day, and there are so many other issues, and yet ?200 is expensive? it might be to someone who found doctor who actually gives a shit... for the rest of us, 200 is ****ing change!! for the amount of change u will get... come on now u cant compare insurance to a clinic,

----------


## HRTstudent

> depending on what is included within that 200, but better than going to an UGL for the cheaper stuff, cause u can get shit cheap, if ur willing to gamble that they know how to cook???
> 
> NOPE ACTUALLY THE OPPOSITE!! most doctors WILL not help anyone if their test numbers are not like dealthy below the norm, where as mine sit at 348-377, 348 is considered low by labcorp i believe, and now they r at 377, and my doc specifically said ur fine.. i wont prescribe it, ul have to stay with ur current clinic, now my wife and i both have seperate insurances so we pay double each month to cover our asses, and then to have a doc not approve it, oh ok so its fine that im a full grown ass man who just happens to start crying while working on vehicles in the "man garage" for no damn reason, or my moods swing from happy to ill kill u thru out the day, and there are so many other issues, and yet ?200 is expensive? it might be to someone who found doctor who actually gives a shit... for the rest of us, 200 is ****ing change!! for the amount of change u will get... come on now u cant compare insurance to a clinic,


I'm really not following your argument. Nobody advocates black market drugs here. And if that's what someone is debating then it's better to pay big bucks or even do nothing of course... black market drugs and self-treating is not TRT.

----------


## j2048b

No i meant most people go with the safest alternative to insurance when their docs wont approve their trt, and some choose the unsafest route wich is the other route...

So 200 is nothing when ur doctor wont aprove u when ur low but to them not low enough, 

It seems like they havent been updated with the new lows and highs of the labs

Thats all i meant, never meant to use the other services....but some opt to because of cost

Sorry for the confusion, hope u re read my post because i put a lot more into it then just mentioning the other stuff  :Smilie:

----------


## system admin

Good luck getting HRT approved by your insurance. In HRT students case, he is lucky, but MOST will NOT get covered. $200 a month "turn key" care, is NOTHING when you are not covered by insurance (in comparison to most clinics)

----------


## system admin

I'd like to add one more thing to this. If you turn in HRT to your insurance, you will likely see a big jump in premiums and it will be on your permanent medical record which many people do not want.

----------


## MuscleInk

> I think you missed what I was asking..... agreed on everything you said in the post though. My point was why is it a requirement at some TRT places to get the stuff from them. For example; when I need antibiotics for a medical issue... the doc sends me home with a piece of paper to get it. Yet, some TRT places require you to buy only from them. I'm questioning the motives behind being forced to buy from them.


Sorry. I thought I HAD addressed this. As I said, treating low T isn't like treating an infection. Hormonal manipulation is serious stuff. You don't just send a patient off with a script, a set of instructions and hope everything will be honky dory. Patients need to be followed and cases reviewed, regular check ups and BW done to assure the patient is (1) responding to therapy and (2) side effects are minimal or treated as they present. 

I'm not sure how many pharmacies stock injectable esters. I suspect the topicals are more common. Thus, in many cases, the injectable would be administered to the patient at the HRT clinic or given in syringes for the patient to self dose weekly/monthly at home (although personally I'd rather treat the patient in clinic than have them self treat at home for reasons of safety and disposal of used syringes).

HRT clinics are a business model. There is an unmet need, and these businesses, under the supervision of licensed medical staff, provide services to meet this need. It's not entirely different from breast augmentation clinics. Plastic surgeons could just as easily operate under the auspices of a hospital or academic center; many do not. Why? There is a need and an economic opportunity for the provider - i.e. operate a clinical profit center. Keeping with this example, many breast clinics treat patients who pay for these procedures completely out of pocket because in the majority of cases, breast augmentation is cosmetic, not clinically necessary (the exception being patients that have had mastectomies to remove pathological lesions).

In my experience, this is the norm for many HRT clinics:
- independently/group owned and operated
- largely cash paying patients
- patients treated IN clinic
- fees cover: tx, f/u, Dx tests, ancillaries 
- staffed by Med Director, PAs, RN/LVN

Hopefully I've done a better job at addressing the question. If not, my apologies.

MI

----------


## system admin

very good response

----------


## MuscleInk

> very good response


Thanks. You have my support. I think it's a good decision and still a growing market.

----------


## joebailey1271

Yeah sign me up, tired of going to florida

----------


## system admin

Being in Houston may be a good thing for you Joe! lol We are working hard to get this going asap

----------


## joebailey1271

2000 aint bad, i been paying 2000 every 6 monthes just for trt and all the other meds,

----------


## joebailey1271

heck yeah, only good thing about using the florida location is i get to take a small vacation from my lady, i just tell her its medical, u know,

----------


## bullshark99

To the system admin, just one opinion (mine) but when you talk 200 dollars a month for ALL meds, BW, consultation/feedback and maybe not most important but very important NO BULLSHIT in trying to peddle products, supplements and so forth that are purely being done for profit, not to mention may be dangeroues to one's health. For me, there is nothing to think about, I'm there. My only concern, almost sounds too good to be true?? I like to save a buck as much as the next guy but assumming one could afford it, this is no place to be cutting away the "Fat" by trying to save a few bucks. I get it that a few here are set up awfully nice with the VA or with their insurance so their cost is minimal, however, I would wager that most of us (myself included) pay the lions share out of pocket. So, if you get this done they way you are envisioning it, ballpark with the cost, not only am I in, but I want in on the IPO when the time comes!!!!!! Yeah, I really feel not only is this a viable bus model, but done properly you could be the Cats ass in the United states as time goes by. Good luck and count me in.

----------


## human project

> Hey guys! As you may know, we are working on opening up our own HRT clinic and will be servicing people from all over the world. We would love to find out how many people would be interested in using us.
> 
> Our clinic will be located in Houston, Tx just minutes away from 2 major airports. We will be offering a special to our clients of either: (These are preliminary figures, but should be close)
> 
> (This would be the clients choice)
> A FREE round trip airfare credit
> OR
> Free in office Consultation
> 
> ...


PM me some info. I've been looking for a good hormone replacement center... Even if its just for testing and consultation. I'm in the Houston area quite often also.

----------


## human project

> Funny you say that because I am having a hard time deciding what type of office I want to build. As a perfectionist who is severely OCD, I want perfection and in my head, I have some really bad ass clinic in mind. However, at the end of the day... what is more important? A bad ass clinic that looks like a place rich people send their wives to get plastic surgery, OR a bad ass clinic that is bad ass because of the care we give our clients? I mean, what do you really need accept for a clean clinic with several exam rooms and a room to keep our records, lab equipment (we will have our own lab equipment which will give us the BW results in 10 minutes), and an office or two?
> 
> Its cool to talk to all of you during the building phase of all of this. I am the first to say that we have a lot to do, but at the same time, its going to be cool to see it when its all under way.


Put a gym in it.

----------


## human project

> i would kill fora lace like yours anywhere near me. A place that i could go that understands and cares for men, and doesn't discount their concerns and questions like i'm some sort of moron. Treat me like a human being and dont be afraid to work with me, at least hear out my suggestions, and provide the proper testing needed to accrue crucial treatment data. Ah...if only. Seriously though, i feel like i'm being harmed by my doc right now and having someplace to go like what you guys are setting up would be a godsend for a lot of guys in my same boat, instead of trying all different specialists. Please, please, please take my insurance and fly me to texas for treatment. My testicles are screaming for help! Lol


x2........

----------


## system admin

Sorry, i have been out for a few days and am traveling. 

This clinic is 100% for real. No hidden agenda. No up-sells on other products. I have spent nearly every available minute on this business and all of this is no fairytale. I literally have a team of lawyers working on this and we are in the process of applying for many of my licenses, which will be needed to put this on the level that I have in mind. I will be the first to tell you that although all of the particulars have not been worked out yet, I have been green lighted by my lawyers that my plan is golden and MANY things have taken place that are better than expected.

The company is: Low Testosterone , LLC 

Think about the potential of this from our standpoint IF YOU DOUBT me. We have the 2 best domains in the world for this business (LowTestosterone.com and HormoneReplacementTherapy.com), We have over 5 million viewers each month who have or are planning on using AAS and due to their abuse and many will require life long treatment and or help getting their bodies hormones back in order, we have capital to invest, we have one of the biggest health care law firms in the country backing us to make sure we are 100% compliant, and we have been given access to a massive network of doctors.

This is real and we are going to do our best to provide a real service to the people who need it AND we are going to do it for the best prices possible. As we get things further in place, you guys will be some of the first to know. This has already been set into motion and we have already gone to far to turn around.... although we have no desire to do so anyway lol!

For the record: The company is being created to help provide REAL health care. This is NOT an all access pass to Testosterone and other HRT meds. There will be protocols and guidelines. No part of Steroid .com or its parent company will ownership.

I will keep you posted and as always, look for any feed back any of you have.

Bc

----------


## system admin

One more thing. The last meeting with the lawyers was not a good one for those of you who want to use your insurance. We CAN provide help in guiding you through the submission process with your insurance company, but due to most insurance companies NOT covering HRT or Low Testosterone issues, it is not looking like we are going to take it. This is pretty much standard for this type of treatment. HOWEVER, that is ALL the more reason why we are doing EVERYTHING we can to help reduce the cost and pass the savings onto the clients. We are going to make this easy. Lowest price, BEST customer service, and above all the BEST medical care. 

Stay tuned. I will keep you all posted.

----------


## Torqued

> One more thing. The last meeting with the lawyers was not a good one for those of you who want to use your insurance. We CAN provide help in guiding you through the submission process with your insurance company, but due to most insurance companies NOT covering HRT or Low Testosterone issues, it is not looking like we are going to take it. This is pretty much standard for this type of treatment. HOWEVER, that is ALL the more reason why we are doing EVERYTHING we can to help reduce the cost and pass the savings onto the clients. We are going to make this easy. Lowest price, BEST customer service, and above all the BEST medical care. 
> 
> Stay tuned. I will keep you all posted.


That's a bit discouraging. Any thoughts on possibly using "flex spending" healthcare account $? I'll have to dig into the info on my plan, but this might be another possible avenue for people vs paying with dollars that have already been "taxed".

----------


## Wes201

If you ever open up an office in the tri-state area, you can count me in.

----------


## Wes201

If you ever open up an office in the tri-state area, you can count me in.

----------


## system admin

UPDATE!!!!!

We are working on a deal where we would be able to service EVERY CITY and you will NOT have to fly!! 

This may already be getting bigger than we ever imagined. Will keep you posted!

Bc

----------


## Torqued

I'm in Houston, but that is a pretty cool update. Looking forward to hearing more.

----------


## kelkel

B it would be good to have in place the pre-filled forms required by the major insurers. This way the patients will have a much easier time when it comes to self-submitting and reimbursement. If, when receiving their meds they were handed exactly what was required it will make it much more palatable for your clients, IMHO. A compounding pharmacy I have to use for a particular item does just this. It's basically bring it home, sign it and mail it in. Simple.

kel

----------


## austinite

> UPDATE!!!!!
> 
> We are working on a deal where we would be able to service EVERY CITY and you will NOT have to fly!! 
> 
> This may already be getting bigger than we ever imagined. Will keep you posted!
> 
> Bc


But I wanna fly anyway! haha, actually that sounds great. Cant wait to hear more!!

----------


## system admin

With this new development, we should be able to take insurance (if the patients insurance provider covers it). There is nothing we can do if your insurance does not cover you. Will keep you posted as this has all just happened. 

Kelkel, We will do EVERYTHING we can to make it easy for the clients to submit to their insurance (IF we decide that filing under each patients insurance is not going to be something we can or want to do. Again, we will keep you posted, but this is really happening fast!!

----------


## TennTarheel

I know it was mentioned somewhere in here already, but now that you're a little further in the process, what is your estimated time of cutting the ribbon so to speak??

----------


## jamotech

> UPDATE!!!!!
> 
> We are working on a deal where we would be able to service EVERY CITY and you will NOT have to fly!! 
> 
> This may already be getting bigger than we ever imagined. Will keep you posted!
> 
> Bc


I think that aspect would benefit your business greatly!

----------


## RaginCajun

> One more thing. The last meeting with the lawyers was not a good one for those of you who want to use your insurance. We CAN provide help in guiding you through the submission process with your insurance company, but due to most insurance companies NOT covering HRT or Low Testosterone issues, it is not looking like we are going to take it. This is pretty much standard for this type of treatment. HOWEVER, that is ALL the more reason why we are doing EVERYTHING we can to help reduce the cost and pass the savings onto the clients. We are going to make this easy. Lowest price, BEST customer service, and above all the BEST medical care. 
> 
> Stay tuned. I will keep you all posted.


that sucks! 

an 11 year old girl can get birth control (hormones) covered but a 45 year old male with low hormones can't? WTF?

why aren't doctors and endos doing more to change the old ways of looking at low testerone and aging? (for example, why is the normal range 400-900ngs, just thinking this needs to change, too broad)

what are some things that could/can change this?

----------


## GMD3019

As far as insurance goes if you accept Tricare for life or Medicare I will travel from Washington state cus I'm about to start seeing my 4th doc for my trt. This time it's a actual Endo and not a urologist or primary care doc. But to get 100% care unlike the 70% I've been getting would be honestly life changing. Trt has been a nightmare of trying to get care and doctors not knowing how to or not wanting to and it sucks. My last trt doctor (a urologist) ran out of test E and said the company was on back order and I would just have to wait. Which I'm sure you guys know how that went I crashed hard from depression to Ed and so I said F it and bought a bunch of test so i could do my own trt but I know I need a doctor and be so that why I'm getting into a Endo but his first apointment isn't till march so if you can get this going and accept insurance I'm yours.

----------


## HRTstudent

> that sucks! 
> 
> an 11 year old girl can get birth control (hormones) covered but a 45 year old male with low hormones can't? WTF?
> 
> why aren't doctors and endos doing more to change the old ways of looking at low testerone and aging? (for example, why is the normal range 400-900ngs, just thinking this needs to change, too broad)
> 
> what are some things that could/can change this?


Maybe you haven't heard but the government *hates* androgens.  :Big Grin:   :Frown: 

We spent somewhere around 100million to take down BALCO and the boss there spent 4 months in minimum security prison. Sounds bad, right?

And how about Lance Armstrong? That's got to be in the 10's of millions of tax payer dollars by now.

It is utterly insane how much the government spends to go after androgens for so little payoff on their end.

----------


## Torqued

> I know it was mentioned somewhere in here already, but now that you're a little further in the process, what is your estimated time of cutting the ribbon so to speak??


What he said...

----------


## RaginCajun

> Maybe you haven't heard but the government hates androgens.  
> 
> We spent somewhere around 100million to take down BALCO and the boss there spent 4 months in minimum security prison. Sounds bad, right?
> 
> And how about Lance Armstrong? That's got to be in the 10's of millions of tax payer dollars by now.
> 
> It is utterly insane how much the government spends to go after androgens for so little payoff on their end.


I agree 100%!!!!

I would like to see which congressmen and women are on hormone replacement therapy, and that our govt insurance is paying for it

----------


## mockery

can you guys write scripts for canada? it takes me 6 months to get in to see my dr .............

----------


## Lifted1

i voted yes as it would be great to have a knowledgeable team to work with!

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Again I ama 53 year old newbie ! I am 100% disabled and have a medicare replacement policy ! They are logicly not an A rated insurance Company since it is (Medicare Replacement) . I am in North GA. and I have just started with TRT with my GP/MD and my less than a Rated Ins. Company is paying "reasonable and customary" I still have to spend about $1500.00 a year out of pocket. Due to my low rating Insurance Company. That is still a $1000.00 but I only recieve Cyp At $25.00 per 10cc bottle and always owe another pmt towards office visit. and the special blood work cost AVG $200.00 per test. Taking all of this into consideration Ins would not be a deal breaker if you didn't require all the $$ up front for the years worth of treatment, blood work and, consultations, and reccommendation for Injectables from a really qualified Doctor and even the trip to Huston I would find a way and possible even go so far as to move close to your clinic. The Insurance just makes the pmts to the doctor either mthly and I get billed for what they don't cover and I can't see him again until the past due balance is payed.

Why would your office not be able to accept insurance if my country doc form TX. can and even Medicare pays 60% and if I didn't get blood work as often as every 3 mths they would pay for 80% the majority of blood work 2 times a year and I have to pay 80% of any more than that as extra lab work. 

I just figured I am in the minority and Low T is the same as Diabeties ? A medical condition and as a matter of fact even more of a medical condition since diabeties can be controled by diet , exercise, and is a conditionin many cases contributed to by Low T . A Low T TRT clinic would save money for insurance companies by treating diabeties, High blood pressure, high colestroal, Cardiovascular conditions. Controling HRT will save their bottom line and if men take it seriously they will become more healthy and men like me may possibly come off of disability ? So many Positives and Lawyers say Ins will not pay ? None of my Business; but if not to personal can you share why Insurance would not cover I would be happy to furnish my medical records to prove the facts age 53 Low T of (78) and began treatment Oct. 29th 2012 . Only offer to assist in any way my medical condition may help you !

----------


## TennTarheel

I keep having déjà vu. :-)

----------


## system admin

Please understand that we are working hard to make this as easy and as cheap as we can. Every day I work on this another door opens in our favor. I will keep you posted when something solid occurs. In order to be 100% legal and on the up and up, it is showing that these clinics need to be in your local area and will require 2 office visits a year to keep your scripts up to date. I KNOW many of you have seen many ways that others online are doing this, but I can assure you that after spending 10's of thousands of dollars on legal bills on this project, I have learned that these companies are NOT compliant and are only getting away with the way they are running their business because the powers that be have not pushed the issue. Its no secret that this website and its companies are very well known and on the radar. In order for this business to work, we need to make sure that we are not the ones that are made an example of. I am sure that we would make a PRIZE example for some big shot prosecutor if they could catch us doing something wrong. Your health care and our business model would suffer if we do not set this up the right way. We want to be around for a long time. Playing games with health care will only end up in disaster... for you and for us.

We will continue to keep you posted, but I can tell you that we are making HUGE progress and we may be opened up quicker than expected. There may be some bad news though.... We may not be able to take out of state patients. The good news is, we are making a *lot of connections* with people who are eager to partner with us in many states. I WILL figure this out  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Please understand that we are working hard to make this as easy and as cheap as we can. Every day I work on this another door opens in our favor. I will keep you posted when something solid occurs. In order to be 100% legal and on the up and up, it is showing that these clinics need to be in your local area and will require 2 office visits a year to keep your scripts up to date. I KNOW many of you have seen many ways that others online are doing this, but I can assure you that after spending 10's of thousands of dollars on legal bills on this project, I have learned that these companies are NOT compliant and are only getting away with the way they are running their business because the powers that be have not pushed the issue. Its no secret that this website and its companies are very well known and on the radar. In order for this business to work, we need to make sure that we are not the ones that are made an example of. I am sure that we would make a PRIZE example for some big shot prosecutor if they could catch us doing something wrong. Your health care and our business model would suffer if we do not set this up the right way. We want to be around for a long time. Playing games with health care will only end up in disaster... for you and for us.
> 
> We will continue to keep you posted, but I can tell you that we are making HUGE progress and we may be opened up quicker than expected. There may be some bad news though.... We may not be able to take out of state patients. The good news is, we are making a *lot of connections* with people who are eager to partner with us in many states. I WILL figure this out


quicker than expected is great news!

should we have blood work done before hand?

----------


## TennTarheel

Great news for people in Texas

----------


## krugerr

So you might not be able to see patients out of state? I assume that's us British guys excluded then!  :Wink:

----------


## slopike

Make Northern California a priority!

----------


## Gonzo877

Please and I mean PLEASE keep us up to date on your clinic... I have insurance but the deductible is so high I have to pay out of pocket for all medicine... It would be nice to be able to go some place that is familiar with whats going on, that is affordable. Plus I live in Houston!!!!!

----------


## Lifted1

> Please understand that we are working hard to make this as easy and as cheap as we can. Every day I work on this another door opens in our favor. I will keep you posted when something solid occurs. In order to be 100% legal and on the up and up, it is showing that these clinics need to be in your local area and will require 2 office visits a year to keep your scripts up to date. I KNOW many of you have seen many ways that others online are doing this, but I can assure you that after spending 10's of thousands of dollars on legal bills on this project, I have learned that these companies are NOT compliant and are only getting away with the way they are running their business because the powers that be have not pushed the issue. Its no secret that this website and its companies are very well known and on the radar. In order for this business to work, we need to make sure that we are not the ones that are made an example of. I am sure that we would make a PRIZE example for some big shot prosecutor if they could catch us doing something wrong. Your health care and our business model would suffer if we do not set this up the right way. We want to be around for a long time. Playing games with health care will only end up in disaster... for you and for us.
> 
> We will continue to keep you posted, but I can tell you that we are making HUGE progress and we may be opened up quicker than expected. *There may be some bad news though.... We may not be able to take out of state patients.* The good news is, we are making a *lot of connections* with people who are eager to partner with us in many states. I WILL figure this out


everything sounds good except for the out of state bit. i would be fairly sure even in this case, that a citizen of the united states can receive medical treatment for any medical condition from any medical specialist of their choice, regardless of location.

----------


## Torqued

Thanks for the update!

----------


## PetrX

> The first will be in Houston. I have a plan to expand to 10 clinics in the most popular areas (states/cities), which will be determined by the locations of our clients who enter our first one.


Los Angeles should be next!! =)

----------


## RaginCajun

BUMP for more INFO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## EverettCD

Any news on an estimated opening date for the Houston location ?

----------


## GeriatricOne

Sys Admin, I'm currently using the services of the LowT Clinics in the Dallas/Fort Worth area. Familiar with their services? How would your new service compare? Would your's provide me value I wouldn't (or couldn't) get from the LowT company? Thanks for any info to help me calculate my options.

----------


## system admin

February 1st is still the target date.

Low T Center is $399.00 a month and you have to come in for injections 3-4 times a week, pay additional $ for HCG and/ or Anastrolzole, they do not take people under 350ng, and I do not think they prescribe more than a very small amount of Testosterone .

Ours is $199 month including (NO set up fees or ANY hidden/extra charges) Doctor Consultation with understanding and helpful doctor, All Doctors Visits, ALL meds (shipped to you), syringes and supplies, all lab work (3 comprehensive tests annually), Diet and Training Programs, 24/7 Phone Medical Support, Access to your complete medical chart online, Free smart phone apps to track progress/order meds/ speak to nurses, and the comfort of knowing that WE are walking with you during this process and are making sure that you are treated as a valued client and not just a patient of a clinic. Also, you have the option to receive 100% of all necessary nutracuetical products ($3800 value) if you desire.

----------


## system admin

> quicker than expected is great news!
> 
> should we have blood work done before hand?




Blood work will be set up for you as part of the $199 a month. Once you call and sign up for the program, you will get a blood order.

Bc

----------


## GeriatricOne

Hmmm... $199/mo is sounding better.
LowT accepts BlueCross insurance so I pay $30 a week ($120/mo) (no extra for HCG or Anastrolzole)
You are correct about the small amount. I am at 130mg and they already hinted at cutting back soon now that I'm at 549 and 15% free. 
I am wanting 200mg twice a week. "IF" they gave me that I would have to pay 2 copays ($240/mo) but I seriously doubt they would.
The plus side to LowT is I don't have to mess with any of the bothers of self-injecting  :Frown: 
I like on-line access for tracking.
I'm interested to learn the details and fine print. Thanks!

----------


## SD3000

Is Houston still set to open Feb 1st? I'm off TRT since my docs were doing more harm than good and am waiting to make the 5 hour drive to Houston as soon as the doors open (or as soon as my bloodwork is done and the doors are open) please keep us updated!

----------


## GeriatricOne

> HCG and Anastrozole isn't primarily used for TRT but it is an accepted off-label use, through insurance it can not be billed so that is why it isn't prescribed most often.


Blue Cross has covered both for me. No problem.

----------


## wmaousley

How will you cater to the international market? It will be difficult for me to just hope ona plane to Houston for a consultation.

----------


## brazilian86

Los Angeles should be a gold mine full of hungry clients. Of course looking for friendly and knowledgeable service.  :Smilie:

----------


## system admin

There is NO fine print. 199 a month and you will be covered for treatment *the doctor prescribes* for you PERIOD> 

We will help educate you on how to submit to your insurance.

Meds are not shipped across state lines. You will be treated by a doctor in your area and the prescription will be written in your state and will be shipped by a pharmacy of which is licensed in your state. What we provide is not in the "grey" zone in anyway. Your local doctor will assess your treatment program and we will simply cover your treatment under our management services.

----------


## system admin

Its either self inject OR go to the doctor once or twice a week (twice typically for maximum TRT benefit). Most people who rely on a doctor to give injections each and every week will get very frustrated and often fall far behind on treatment protocol. I understand how stressful it can be to self inject, but once you learn how to do it, it will prove to be a much better way to approach your treatment AND you will find it to become a non-issue. The other option is Gel or Cream, (also covered in treatment program) however that comes with a lot of other issues such as absorption and contaminating your wife or children. Your doctor will advise you on these issues.

----------


## Kalani9976

Would i be able to use my flex spending acct

----------


## Bigherm21

This sounds great. Im not on hrt yet but of I ever do this will deffently be something for me. Good luck.

----------


## system admin

> Would i be able to use my flex spending acct


I am not 100% sure, but I honestly think flex spending accounts would work. I will look into it further and get back to you. I do not see why you would not be able to use flex accounts since it is for your medical.

----------


## GeriatricOne

Sorry, didn't mean "fine print" as in something to hide. I meant in terms of the details. For example, dosage determined at doctors desecration. That could be hit and miss. I'm looking forward to reading the details and talking to staff...

----------


## system admin

No worries GO! I understand what you are saying. Since HRT/TRT is not a cookie cutter program, each patient will be different, but the doctors will be understanding and will be following the latest protocols proven to be the most effective. Many docs are still doing small dose injections every 10-14 days! That is CRAZY and will put you through a roller coaster ride of T and E levels. I do not want to be caught telling people exactly what the doctors will prescribe the patients so I need to be careful when I put things out there. Bottom line is that our clients will be introduced to doctors who are up to date on the latest and most effective protocols and are hand chosen by us to ensure they receive the best overall care. That is our pledge to our clients. We are hired to not only negotiate the BEST prices and services, but also to make sure our clients are taken care of from start to finish and we will interfere at any point if we think that they are not receiving the best treatment and service. Our company will follow along with you from every office visit, every blood test, and every prescription you are written.

----------


## fireeater49

Looking forward the the grand opening!

----------


## dan991

> Would i be able to use my flex spending acct


That's what I do. I pay the TRT clinic cash and then use my FSA for reimbursement and file one big claim at the end of the year for everything. I'm not gonna chase after it and its not that big of a deal.

----------


## slopike

I noticed an ad on the from page of the website for www.lowtestosterone.com for $199/mo. I assume that is the same as this thread...correct? Is the kick off still Feb 1? What will the process be once kicked off? Will you have a doc in Sacramento area? Thanks

----------


## fireeater49

> $200 dollars a month is steep. I'll be very upfront about this and say this clinic will be out of contention for me providing something doesn't go seriously awry with my current situation.
> 
> That's over 2,000 dollars a year for a drug that costs me $10 with insurance or around 70-80 out of pocket and lasts most people 2-3 months. This is just sounding very expensive when you can access other experts in the field for similar or less...


Granted but if you had the bad luck like I seem to not attract COMPETENT Drs and not "begging, bribing, educating" someone who is not interested, or intimidated, or flat out not knowledgeable but to prideful to admit it. I am sure there are some Drs that follow Crisler protocol on trt, hcg , and self pinning in the Dallas area but I think I have a better chance finding a needle in a haystack. Just saying

----------


## kaoz123

I'm in houston an im currently on try and spend 3-400 every 10 weeks. Doesn't include bw but I get it from privatemd for $50. So it would be more expensive for me to switch. But low t would be good cuz I feel like I would be more monitored

----------


## slopike

Did I miss something? I thought launch was Feb 1? What is the latest schedule? Thanks

----------


## EverettCD

Same here. I have emailed & messaged a couple of times with no response.....

----------


## human project

So what's goin on with this??? Any places in the midwest

----------


## GeriatricOne

February 7th is the latest announced date. See the Sticky...

----------


## whynot960

Hello just wondering if I would be a candidate for this, I am 44 and havent been lifting in a few yrs and am over weight 5'9 250 lbs, I want to get back into shape was thinking of trying this hcg diet that been talked about on here and came across this thread.I was 185 3 yrs ago quit working out.. I am very interested I live in Mentor,Ohio dont know if there are any offices around me or not.. if you want you cam pm me info. thanks
mike

----------

